# Not your ordinary error messages



## JPM (Apr 7, 2005)

For your enjoyment:


```
Sub ErrMsg() 'Created by JPM

Name1 = Application.UserName
Where1 = Application.WorksheetFunction.Find(" ", Name1) - 1
Name2 = Left(Name1, Where1)

Dim Msg(1 To 10)
Msg(1) = Name2 & ", you created an error that your Version of Excel does not support." & vbLf & "However in Excel's next version it's considered a feature."
Msg(2) = Name1 & ", this was a really dumb move on your part." & vbLf & "Please don't do that again."
Msg(3) = Name2 & ", why did you do that?" & vbLf & "Didn't you learn from the last time?"
Msg(4) = Name1 & ", you have just triggered a Network Windows Alert," & vbLf & "demonstrating your lack of skill working with this application " & vbLf & "even after all this time."
Msg(5) = Name2 & ", " & Name1 & ", you have just caused a lethal error." & vbLf & "I am afraid you might have to be terminated."
Msg(6) = Name1 & ", this is it!" & vbLf & "The ultimate error!" & vbLf & "You might as well go home now."
Msg(7) = Name2 & ", that didn't work!" & vbLf & "Now please smash your forehead on the keyboard to continue."
Msg(8) = Name1 & ", this will end your Windows session." & vbLf & "Do you want to play another game?"
Msg(9) = Name2 & ", you have created Runtime Error 6D at 417A:32CF:" & vbLf & "Incompetent User."
Msg(10) = Name1 & ", this error is relatively bad." & vbLf & "You might have a one-bit brain with a parity error."

Style = vbCritical

Dim Title(1 To 10)
Title(1) = "Error 1.1"
Title(2) = "Error 123"
Title(3) = "Error 101"
Title(4) = "Error 999"
Title(5) = "Error 007"
Title(6) = "Error 666"
Title(7) = "Error 400"
Title(8) = "Error ˜"
Title(9) = "Error 000"
Title(10) = "Error E+MC"

n = Int((10 * Rnd) + 1)
MsgBox (Msg(n)), Style, (Title(n))
End Sub
```

This piece of code will randomly display one of the 10 messages.


----------

